# Our New Web Site



## C and C Tortoises (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi everyone, 

We've had numerous requests for a web site and we're happy to finally announce that our web site is up! 

If anyone's interested, there are hundreds of pics of the seven species we're working with. The pics were taken over several years and really show the changes in the torts as they grew.

Thanks for your patience and sorry for the delay! Enjoy the web site!

Here's the link:

http://www.candctortoises.com/


Jeremy, Mike, Dave and Yang


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Nov 23, 2013)

Wow! Love it! The pictures are outrageous. What an amazing collection of coolness! : )


----------



## shanu303 (Nov 23, 2013)

AMAZING COLLECTION!!  i wish i was part of something this cool!


----------

